# Loose Forend/Pump on Remington 870



## Beasley (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anybody know what kind of tool it takes to tighten up a loose and shaky forend/pump on a remington 870.


----------



## chase870 (Mar 18, 2009)

yes cut a 8 penny nail so it is long enough to fit in the slots on the nut  that holds the foreend on the slide bar tube, then you can use a pair of needle nose pliars to tighten the nut. learned how to do this while hunting far away fron a gun smith. Good luck


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 19, 2009)

You can also use the back of a knife blade, but to do what chase870 recommends, you'll have to disassemble the gun.  Go to youtube.com and do a search for "Disassembling a Remington 870 Shotgun."  There are some great tutorials.


----------



## Buck111 (Mar 21, 2009)

http://thedisease.net/?ejaculate=library&your_poison=Firearms+Manuals 

Not so sure about why the URL is named this way, but they have good manuals.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Mar 21, 2009)

Use a pair of needle nose pliers and span the nut. It has 2 cut outs in it. Line up the pliers and tighten carefully. I have taken off many this way. Or you can buy the tool from Brownell's and wait for it to ship.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 21, 2009)

Or you can make the tool from a piece of conduit, with a hacksaw.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Mar 21, 2009)

Like this. This is a spare 870 pump tube I have laying around. So I snapped a pic.


----------

